
In praise of impractical programming - llambda
http://www.niemanlab.org/2011/11/in-praise-of-impractical-programming?
======
Sufrostico
I also learn to be a programmer with languages like Scheme or Prolog (never
really use those outside the classroom).

This experience give you a broader view of the possible solutions to a given
problem, let's say it give you a complete toolbox rather than just a hammer.

